# Jeffrey PAYCHECK



## JD42596 (Feb 23, 2007)

What is your e-mail? Thanks


----------



## Goldengeorge (Mar 1, 2007)

I have done drywall in limited size jobs and have just quoted the work by the hour. Now I have a potential customer who wants me to quote a larger job. I've seen some different per sqft charges for hanging only or for hanging, finishing and material. I must quote labor only. I'm in southern OH. Any suggestions?


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

GoldenGeorge,

You might want to start a new topic. You'll get more replies.


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*Goden george*

.....we need more details. How many sq.ft?
any textures?
is there alot of cornerbead?
is this a flat 8 ft ceiling? a vault? cathedral?
It's not that simple to price. Give some more details. Start a new post,n we'll try to get you on track. Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------

